# LaDue 4/29



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Not a bad day on the water! Could of used a couple more Bass to fill our limit, but can't complain too much. Caught one of the biggest Bass of my fishing life. Thought is was 6lbs+, but the scales said it weighted a little over 5lbs. Also caught my biggest inland lake Walleye, it measured at a little over 28" and weighed almost 6lbs. And also caught a 36" Pike, did I mention it was a Bass tournament?? Ladue is a pretty sweet fishery, a solid 4.5lb FAT Smallmouth was brought to the scales also. Pics of Bass and Walleye below!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Great fish. Maybe you should have the scale recalibrated. It looks bigggg in the photo (bass)!, nice eye too.

any details?, not looking for your honeyholes, just some general info on lure choice, water depth, water temps, north or south end, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish!

Ladue is AWESOME, isn't it???:B


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

those r some awesome fish


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

There is another tournament this Saturday that's why I didn't list any details. Crankbait in 14'. Those who know LaDue well can see exactly where we were fishing, didn't think of that till now. Oh well, I don't think it will be pressured too much.....HOPEFULLY.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice bass. that is a nice pig.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

That is a toad and a nice walleye too . That smallie was HUGE , I bet it was a fun ride . I can't wait for saturday.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Can you eat them???? LOLOL Thought I had converted you!!!!!!:T


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

awesome fishn' Parma!!! 

I have heard more about GIGANTIC pike from lado this spring than ever before. One guy said he did better during the bass tournament for pike in numbers and size than he did on his last four trips to Canada!

That fish was big but the scales don't lie- 5lbs+ in NE Ohio is a TOAD!

Great job to all!!!

Nip


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

nice fish, tis the season


----------



## tpd (Apr 27, 2005)

lookin to take my pops fishin at Ladue for "eyes" and "smallies" any suggestions. probably be his last time out nad want to make it enjoyable for him.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

THe only tip I can give you is to fish for bass and you will catch walleye. That seems to be the trend at Ladue. I spend hours fishing for walleye and catch an occasional bass. All of these posts come in with nice walleye but they are caught while bass fishing. I think I am going to try bass (walleye) fishing soon. Maybe I am just a bad walleye fisherman but I cannot figure it out.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

We've caught plenty of large Pike while Bass fishing in the Spring. Usually up in the river, but last Sunday it was caught pretty close to the 422 Causeway. Also lost another Walleye pretty close to the one pictured, ripped drag, went straight under the boat and came unbuttoned. 

Looks like a pretty nice week ahead so this Saturday should be sweet!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Excellent bass. I am shocked that it isn't over 5lbs. What a pig!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice Multi-Species HOG day man, that's one heck of an eye for Ladue, and a might nice largemouth Congrats on the :B and a Pike to, give me a break man that's a great day, awesome. 

I miss Ladue I used to fish it all the time with my current boat I can't get on the lake, I think they would frown seeing a 21 foot Ranger with a 250 hangin off the back. LOL. I have two electrics I wish they would change it do you can have gas motors on the lake just have to have them up and out of the water like at Nimi.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

those are some sweet fish buddy, brings back memories of my pike! did you keep the eye? thats freakin dinner!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

where is ladue lake? i think im gonn try it out this summer but i have no clue where it is. is it near any main highways or interstates?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Rt. 44 and Rt. 422.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Tossed the Eye back, no stringer and didn't want him to stress out the Bass in the well. I got plenty of Walleye in the freezer!


----------



## lekidd (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice fish! Congratulations! The walleye does not appear to have a white tipped tail. Could this be a jumbo sauger? Just wondering...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It had the white on the tail, just kinda hard to see with my seat in the background.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Another BASS tourney at Ladue another big walleye . This isn't the best picture , but we wanted to get that girl back into the water.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

TPaco 214 Just a little reminder Ladue is strictly an electric motor lake no outboards, don't want to see you or anyone else get in trouble.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice Eye Heyjay! I couldn't buy a keeper Bass bite on Saturday, but did catch 6 Pike. All but one came from the same point on a crankbait. I at least got my tournament entry moneys worth of fighting fish. No points though.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

don't feel bad parma. lots in your boat. what a tough bite. congrats to heyjay for spring open and get the net for q1!


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, it was a tough bite. With the weights the week before I thought this week was going to be great. We were lucky enough to get the 3 we did. Never thought it would be good enough for 3rd place.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> Nice Eye Heyjay! I couldn't buy a keeper Bass bite on Saturday, but did catch 6 Pike. All but one came from the same point on a crankbait. I at least got my tournament entry moneys worth of fighting fish. No points though.


We were fishing points with cranks too . We got 2 bites in a hurry then nada except the walleye. 

Any of those pike have cranks in their mouths ? I've lost about 5 to those toothy thieves . If I was smart I would start throwing them on braid . Any size on the pike ?

Thanks lateral line .


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Heyjay are you part of the Cobb/Ramski team? If so I fished close to you guys about all day, we usually do it seems like. I was solo for this past tournament so landing the Pike was not exactly easy. Didn't find any cranks this time, but I'll keep you in mind if I do. Most of the Pike were in the 
20"-28" range one was pushing 34-36". I got pretty lucky my florocarbon held up against all the Pike, just had to re-tie frequently.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Parma. If you are in need of another rod in the boat for your tourneys keep me in mind. I might be able to help.


----------



## tpd (Apr 27, 2005)

parma, i am an frequent "do" fisherman and if u ever need a partner give me a hollar. was going to join in the tourny's this year but no partner. I am always available for fishin.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks guys, I almosts called you Rick, but it was so short of notice. I'll definatley keep you guys in mind the next time I need a partner.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

parma
heyjay is part of the jacobs team. and also dobass crew.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Heyjay are you part of the Cobb/Ramski team? If so I fished close to you guys about all day, we usually do it seems like. I was solo for this past tournament so landing the Pike was not exactly easy. Didn't find any cranks this time, but I'll keep you in mind if I do. Most of the Pike were in the
> 20"-28" range one was pushing 34-36". I got pretty lucky my florocarbon held up against all the Pike, just had to re-tie frequently.


 I'm the Cobb half of the Cobb/Ramski team. I think the last 2 tournaments we were fishing around the same area. We went to a different area in the morning then ended up where you were. It paid off to start where we did, thats where we caught our biggest bass. We also caught a pike.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ahhh it's starting to come together now!! See all you guys on the 26th!


----------

